# Internetzugang



## Kovsk (30. September 2007)

Was für einen Internetzugang habt ihr?

Ich habe ne 16k DSL Leitung.


----------



## patrock84 (30. September 2007)

DSL6000 reduziert _auf _DSL3000 - freenet komplett


----------



## JimBeam (30. September 2007)

6Mbit Leitung der Telekom, war aber bis vor 3 Monaten noch 56k User.


----------



## ED101 (30. September 2007)

Hab nur ne 1000er Leitung, mehr geht hier nicht :mad:


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Ich war bis Juni noch stolzer Besitzer und Nutzer eines 56k Modem. Jetzt hab ich DSL 448k, weil ich am A.... der Welt wohne, aber die Option bis 2000 (1und1).

Und ganz ehrlich für Surfen reichts und für kleine Downloads auch.


----------



## jign (30. September 2007)

Wollt ihr garnicht wissen


----------



## Kovsk (30. September 2007)

jign schrieb:


> Wollt ihr garnicht wissen


Doch, eshalb haben wir ja die Umfrage oder


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat Sky-DSL. Das ist vielleicht was! So wie er mir das erzählt hat hat er ein Downstream von 25 Mbit und UP geht über eine ISDN Leitung für die er einen Volumentarif bezahlt und natürlich die entsprechende ISDN Geschwindigkeit hat.


----------



## patrock84 (30. September 2007)

@Pokerclock: 25Mbit ist doch pillepalle :p

Das neue Glasfasernetz!


> Jetzt können Sie erstmals DSL mit bis zu 100 Mbit/s erleben - einmalig in Deutschland und ein Geschwindigkeitsrekord, der das Internet und Ihre gesamte Telekommunikation komplett neu definiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.netcologne.de/privatkunden/glasfaser-dsl/glasfaser-dsl.html


----------



## Kovsk (30. September 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> @Pokerclock: 25Mbit ist doch pillepalle :p
> 
> Das neue Glasfasernetz!
> 
> ...



Net schlecht, aber du willst mir dochnet erzählen, das du das hast oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Wohn ich Berlin Mitte? und in München auf dem Starus?

Nein. Ich wohn im Rheingau-Taunus, wo es erst seit 1 Jahr überhaupt DSL gibt


----------



## patrock84 (30. September 2007)

@Kovsk: um mich mal selbst zuzitieren:


> DSL6000 reduziert auf DSL3000 - freenet komplett



@Pokerclock: Das war auch nur spaßig gemeint  (Dachte man erkennts an dem Smiley)


----------



## Kovsk (30. September 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> @Kovsk: um mich mal selbst zuzitieren:
> 
> 
> @Pokerclock: Das war auch nur spaßig gemeint  (Dachte man erkennts an dem Smiley)


Sry, zu schnell gepostet, da passiert sowas schonma^^.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Ich meinte es ja auch spaßig:p

Ich bin manchmal zu Faul ein paar Smileys reinzusetzten. Sorry


----------



## Marbus16 (30. September 2007)

Bin am unteren Ende der DSL 6k Range.

DSL Light. Da ja niemand weiß, wie viel das ist: ca. 400kbit/s down und ca. 90kbit/s up. Ja richtig gelesen, kbit/s. Immerhin: es ist ne DSL Flat


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Bin am unteren Ende der DSL 6k Range.
> 
> DSL Light. Da ja niemand weiß, wie viel das ist: ca. 400kbit/s down und ca. 90kbit/s up. Ja richtig gelesen, kbit/s. Immerhin: es ist ne DSL Flat



Willkommen im Club! Meine FritzBox sagt mir 448k Down und 96k Up


----------



## patrock84 (30. September 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir eine Flat wichtiger als Speed 

Wenn ich da an ISDN-Kanalbündelung denke, nur um mal sauber Q3A zuzocken


----------



## Piy (30. September 2007)

2000, ab nächste woche 6000 ~.~
meine mom is kniggerich ^^


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2007)

Warte jeden Tag auf den Techniker von Kabel Deutschland. Ab morgen werden bei uns Kabel-DSL Anschlüsse geschaltet. Dann hab 26000down/1000up als Flatrate für 29,90 im Monat. Kann ich hier aber nicht anwählen ....


----------



## Kovsk (30. September 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Warte jeden Tag auf den Techniker von Kabel Deutschland. Ab morgen werden bei uns Kabel-DSL Anschlüsse geschaltet. Dann hab 26000down/1000up als Flatrate für 29,90 im Monat. Kann ich hier aber nicht anwählen ....


Doch, DSL über 6k, da kannst du dich auch reinklicken^^


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2007)

Je nach Tag 14k - 16k, allerdings kommt es bei 16k öfters zu abrüchen :mad:


----------



## Imens0 (1. Oktober 2007)

16k - super stabil


----------



## mixn_mojo (1. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, 100 Mbit, leider ist da die Möglichkeit zum abstimmen sehr beschränkt.


----------



## tobyan (1. Oktober 2007)

Falls es wen interessiert: 4000er


----------



## 7of9 (1. Oktober 2007)

Mist, ich kann gar nicht an der Umfrage teilnehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










Ich habe bis Juni auf mein gutes altes MikroLink 56k gesetzt. Dann habe ich mir zwei WRT54GL besorgt. Auf diese DDWRT eingespielt und dann noch die 7dBi-Verstärkerantennen drangeschraubt und ein WDS aufgebaut. Nun kann ich endlich auch an Nachbars 2000er DSL partizipieren (Keine Angst, er weiss bescheid - wessen AOL ich früher benutzt habe weiss ich aber leider nicht ).

Für meine Zwecke absolut ausreichend. Watt will mehr?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Oktober 2007)

Ja, immer wieder ein Ärgernis:

Bestellt man DSL 16.000. Tage später ist die Umschaltung erfolgt, aber was ist das? Jeder Speedtest spuckt Ergebnisse knapp über DSL 6.000 heraus. Direkt wird gegen den Provider gewettert - teilweise zu Unrecht. Schuld daran sind zwei kleine, unscheinbare Wörter: "bis zu".

Dämmerts? Jeder Provider preist seine Produkte vorsichtig an. Dann steht auch mal eben bei DSL 16.000 "Bis zu DSL 16.000 Download" dabei. Die Spanne reicht von DSL 6.000 - (bis) 16.000. Traurig aber wahr. Faktoren kann das viele haben. Leitunsdämpfung, "Internetverkehr" der Nachbarhschaft, Temperatur der Leitung und und und...

Ihr seht, beklagen und auf Besserung seitens des Providers ist in diesem Fall fast aussichtslos


----------



## onliner (5. Oktober 2007)

1und1 16MBIT


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Oktober 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ja, immer wieder ein Ärgernis:
> 
> Bestellt man DSL 16.000. Tage später ist die Umschaltung erfolgt, aber was ist das? Jeder Speedtest spuckt Ergebnisse knapp über DSL 6.000 heraus. Direkt wird gegen den Provider gewettert - teilweise zu Unrecht. Schuld daran sind zwei kleine, unscheinbare Wörter: "bis zu".



Kenn ich bei 1und1. "bis zu" 2000.

Was ist's geworden 448k:mad:


----------



## Zecka (5. Oktober 2007)

2Mbit up und 256 kbit down


----------



## HTS (5. Oktober 2007)

Theoretisch bzw. laut Aussage des Fritzbox-Monitors gibt meine Leitung 16mbit/s her, mit mehreren parallelen Downloads erreiche ich ca. 14.


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (5. Oktober 2007)

arcor mit bis zu 6000 und wenn ich auf fritzbox schaue.. 

 6907/735 kBit/s  

naja einmal hatte ich aber auch pech und es waren nur noch 700 :eek:
fritzbox und pc neu gestrartet und es waren wieder 6000 :p

naja das geteilt durch 2 weil mein bruder oder meine mutter auch ab und zu dran sind schätz ich mal mein pc kriegt so im durchschnitt 2000-3000 hier


----------



## Hardwell (6. Januar 2016)

[x] DSL über 6k


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2016)

Noch nen 2007er Thread...


----------



## Timerle (8. Januar 2016)

ja geil


----------



## joraku (8. Januar 2016)

Puhh, zum Glück ist der Thread von 2007. 

Jetzt müsste man eigentlich mal eine neue Umfrage starten.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Januar 2016)

Wer kramt denn hier die ganzen alten Thread´s aus ?


----------

